# De Rosa Team available in US?



## trackstandhero (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone know if the Team (pearl white) frame is available in the US? I have searched online for a dealer carrying the Team model, but I don't find one listed.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

ERA sells De Rosa. Their site still shows the 07 model. You should call them for the 08 stuff. 

http://www.erapro.com


----------

